# Hampole Manor, South Yorks, October 2019



## HughieD (Dec 7, 2019)

*1. The History*
The gothic manor is located in the village of Hampole, near Doncaster. The building dates back to the early 19th century, although some parts of the house are thought to be much older. Few places have such a sad back-story to them becoming derelict as this place. Known as both 'Manor House' and 'Ivy Farm Manor', the manor belonged to psychiatrist Neil Silvester, who practiced at Doncaster Royal Infirmary. He shot into the news in 1991 when he discharged a sectioned mental patient, two days prior to her killing an 11-year-old girl. He authorised the release of Carol Barratt from psychiatric care in April 1991, despite the fact she had previously threatened a young girl with a knife and attempted to strangle a medic. Forty-eight hours after her discharge, the 24-year-old Barratt knifed an 11-year-old schoolgirl, Emma Brodie, after picking her out at random in Doncaster’s Frenchgate shopping centre. In the aftermath, Dr Silvester was deemed to have made “a serious error of clinical judgement”. He moved out of his Hampole home soon afterwards (some unconfirmed reports claim he was driven out by locals) but continued to practice at Doncaster Royal Infirmary and subsequently went on to rebuild his career. Barratt was sent to Rampton in October 1991 to remain indefinitely after pleading guilty to manslaughter, on the grounds of diminished responsibility. Later Barratt changed her name to Dawn Healey and married fellow inmate and child-killer Malcolm Fletcher in 1996.

The house has been empty in 1991. It has slowly gone down hill and is now in a state of complete abandonment. Contrary to some reports, it is not Grade II listed. It was currently on the market with estate agents Austin Brooks with a guide price of £400,000 back in early 2017 but has since been taken off the market.

*2. The Explore*
Last went to this place on a very rainy day in March 2017. This place has been done to death but was passing so decided to have a look around. The place hasn’t gone downhill that much but remains pretty much a shell. In truth, it’s more interesting externally than internally, but still worth a few pictures.

*3. The Pictures*

A few front shots:


img3913 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Hampole 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Hampole 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3911 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside it’s pretty much trashed:


img3900 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Hampole 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3909 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3907 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And there is little in the way of personal effects left:


img9064 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The roof has fallen in here:


img3908 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up-stairs and we’re onto the doctor’s former library room:


Hampole 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up-stairs, the roof appears to be OK:


Hampole 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3905 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3904 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And there are nice views:


Hampole 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And round the back:


Hampole 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Hampole 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Our back there’s a swimming pool:


img9106 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And obligatory bath:


img9109 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the garage:


img3896 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the remains of the old car are still there:


img3893 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3894 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3895 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 9, 2019)

Sadly Silvester is not alone in making judgmental issues - as recent events have shown and others over the years have shown. Know this place well, as born in Donny and still living there in early '90's. The whole situation was very sad and got completely out of hand.


----------



## Matthewlunn17 (Feb 20, 2020)

This is now off limits to people completely as it's now fenced up eith barb wire and also now under cctv system police been called aswell


----------



## HughieD (Feb 29, 2020)

Matthewlunn17 said:


> This is now off limits to people completely as it's now fenced up eith barb wire and also now under cctv system police been called aswell



Thanks for the up-date...


----------



## waveydave (Feb 2, 2021)

Matthewlunn17 said:


> This is now off limits to people completely as it's now fenced up eith barb wire and also now under cctv system police been called aswell


Talk about locking the gate after the horse has bolted


----------



## recyclefraulein (Feb 3, 2021)

So sad. Such loss


----------

